# 5/30/15 - 2X MECA event Southern Illinois



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This Saturday, Stereo One in Carbondale, IL will host a 2X MECA event.

MECA registration starts at 12pm, spl runs and sq judging start at 1pm
$25 for members and $30 for non members.

Stereo One Carbondale
2355 Sweets Dr.
Carbondale, Illinois 62902

https://www.facebook.com/events/903416263033032


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

If I wasn't out of town for the next week... Damn.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The next event is Slamology, June 13 &14 at Lucas Oil Raceway in Indianapolis. 

The MECA SQ judging will be only on Saturday the 13th, and I am not sure if IASCA SQ judging will also only be on Saturday or on both days. I suppose we better decide that soon since I am one of the IASCA judges this year.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE

This event has been postponed due to the weather forecast for Saturday. It will be rescheduled.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*6/27/15 - 2X MECA event Southern Illinois (5/30 rainout)*

It appears the rescheduled date is 6/27 based on the Facebook event. The MECA website has not yet been updated with the new date.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Update: This event is not June 27. It has been rescheduled to July 11. I'll create a new post for it.


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

So that weekend will have a 2x in Illinois, a 2x in Ohio, and then the "Vinny" 3x in Tennessee....good weekend for points.


----------

